# I have decided that



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I want to learn to sew. This is going to be my summer project.
Now....HOW? I don't have any seamstresses in the family, ugh. My friend/neighbor I think knows a little bit, and has a machine. Which is good.
I have been inspired with my new little princess and want to learn to make her clothes.  teehee. She has a lovely dress that I got her at petsmart. I could use that as a pattern maybe somehow and make another similar with diff. fabric. I saw the cutest fabrics today at hobby lobby.  I also want to make her her own fleece blankey. Saw some cute fleece fabrics for that as well. 
Does anyone know how I can get some free instruction, websites or anything? Thanks!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is available in your area but if it is check out the department of parks and recreation. They sometimes offer beginner sewing classes as well as Michaels Arts and Crafts. *You Tube *is another source you may want to try. If you were closer to me I'd gladly help you learn - I've been sewing since I was about 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sometimes the local Community College offers adult education classes (not for credit; just
for fun). Maybe they have a sewing class. Our Church has a quilting group. They offer
informal sewing instruction on the days they meet. I think Pigeonsheep is
learning from her boyfriend's Mom 
Once you learn the basics, it's a lot like riding a bike--you never forget how!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am going to ask my friend is she knows of any classes being offered. Also going to thoroughly scan the internet. Thanks ladies!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I think Pigeonsheep is
> learning from her boyfriend's Mom
> Once you learn the basics, it's a lot like riding a bike--you never forget how!


hehe hi jerrysmom! yes i was learning from my bf's mom but now that im in agony and pain in my tooth. i held it off a bit...had so much going on...sheesh!


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

howdy cherper!! I've always wanted to learn myself, and my mom showed me the basics... but i'm still in the learning process, I have some patterns I somewhat made up i can share with ya  happpppy sewing! btw - did you find a sewing machine? bought mine at a yardsale for $25 almost brand new! craigslist is great also!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sewing is fun, im not very good at it but I have made a few dog coats in my time


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am very anxious to learn.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

I am A beginner too . Not very good at it yet but I have figured out how to operate the sewing machine.I don't have anyone to show Me how and no classes around Me. So I scan the web and have learned alot.Good Luck !!


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Just a few words of encouragement. In my opinion, most people can do just about anything they set their minds to. All it takes is the desire. I have been sewing for years, never doggie clothes though. I am mainly self taught. Especially when it comes to patterns. I can make simple things without patterns. Just kind of make it up as I go. One suggestion is to cut a piece, say to go around the neck and then hand baste it. This will give you an idea of the fit. Be sure to always allow a little extra for the seams. Besides the obvious stuff you need, invest in a seam ripper. It is a small hand held pen like thing with a razor sharp end that allows you to rip the seams out without tearing or cutting the material. I have used mine many times. It allows you to start all over again. They cost only a dollar or two. 

Also, simple is best, to start. You can always go back and add frilly lace and such to dress it up.

Hope this will help.

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!! If I can, anybody can! Blessings.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I've also been learning  I just bought a new sewing machine and have created a few novice looking projects LOL! I need to get to the fabric store this weekend I plan to make a dog bed but am just going off of a dog bed I saw online It looks easy enough hopefully it turns out as planned!


----------

